# Strodes BBQ Challenge Brantford Ontario



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2007)

WEll we are packing up again today to compete for SUnday (Ribs only) This is a brand new comp up here so it will be fun to see how it goes. 

We are going up against 36 teams this time. 

Hope to do better than 3rd this time. 

All the best to anyone else competing this weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck Diva.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2007)

Give em hell girl!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you guys!

Bill,

I did order my banner from the company you recommended. It will be here next week. Terrific people to deal with thank you again for telling me about them.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Brian. 

You guys are always so encouraging.


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 1, 2007)

Diva: Where is the comp? Ya know were near Buffalo and the new van is begging for a road trip. It be nice to slide by and meet you folk.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 1, 2007)

Best of Luck and bring home the bacon whether you win or not.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Diva: Where is the comp? Ya know were near Buffalo and the new van is begging for a road trip. It be nice to slide by and meet you folk.



Cmon up. It is in Brantford Ontario. 

If you go to the Canadian BBQ Association website  http://www.canadianbarbecueassociation. ... tings.html  the application has the address. IF you come up you know I just might have to share the 50- ABT's, kabobs (these are a really yummy caseless sausage I smoke) and the smoked nachos I am doing for snacks on Saturday night. If you come on Sunday i am doing 4 - 6 racks of ribs. Plus if it rains we waterproofed our ez up tent. 

I am sure they would not mind another tent in the field too!

Thanks Cliff and Griff. With 36 teams it is sure to be quite a challenge. 

Nice prizes too: 
The first place prize is a Lil Tex Traeger and second is a Primo Oval Jr. 
Third is a $250.00 bbq gift package.


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2007)

Holy smokes Diva, you stand to win two Primos this month.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL Griff if only my dreams would come truw.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 2, 2007)

We picked up a can of tent waterproofing spray from Home Depot. The we set up all of the tents and lowered them to the ground as far as they could go. Then I sprayed all of the seams first tilted them to the side and sprayed the top. Then after a couple of hours I went and sprayed the seams again. Left it out overnight to dry properly. We should see how well it worked tonight (Setting up tonight) as we are again expecting it to rain and be very very hot as well. THat reminds me I need to go pack the buggy spray. 

I really do think that a lot of you guys should come up to Barrie, ON for the Canadian Open. THe prize money is really good $30,000. Plus you cannot beat the opportunity to get an invite to the Jack. 
I figure if teams from Britain Switzerland and Florida can come I don't see why more of you all can't


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 3, 2007)

Well we got home a short while ago. This comp was a complete blast of fun from the moment we arrived till the moment we left. Truly we had a wonderful time. I was so proud of my ribs this time over last. We scored a 448/500 with the top team getting a 473. We are somewhere between 8th - 13th (we will get the actual result this week) Lots of prizes one for each of the 37 teams entered. We are looking forward to going again next year. For a first year event the organization was outstading. I really respected them for getting the coffee on for everyone at 530 am Sunday. That meant a lot to me 

Good times & Good food & good friends.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 3, 2007)

Larry,

Pigpen says hi by the way.


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like a good time...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright Diva.  Congrats.  Looks like a great time.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 4, 2007)

it's always nice when a competition does well for the participants... coffee at 5:30 in the AM is outstanding.. great pics, glad you had a good time


----------

